# Vinyl bowtie overlays for 2014 Cruze



## thepasonos (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello everyone, just picked up my 2014 Chevrolet Cruze in white and I am looking for some vinyl overlays for my ugly gold bowties. I know there are some on eBay but I was wondering if anyone on here sold them or knew a good place to get them from. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Buy some 3M vinyl off eBay, clean the bowtie with rubbing alcohol, make sure its dry, then place the vinyl on the bowtie, and there's a small edge were you cut exactly to the bowtie.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

I went the eBay sticker route, and it still looks great and was so cheap I couldn't help but give it a try. it cost less than the coffee I drank before I stuck it on, and took less time than the barista took to make the coffee.
I used an old KFC hand wipe to clean the badges first lol

the gold isnt ugly, its classic... its beyond me why chevy hasnt made colored badges an option, they could be making millions.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

neirfin said:


> the gold isnt ugly, its classic... its beyond me why chevy hasnt made colored badges an option, they could be making millions.


True story, I went with amazon as they had some for sale with the carbon fiber overlay seems to work out for the best because I can peel them right off lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Jdmvinylfanatics is where I got mine. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Some dealerships (like the one I work at) will color the bowtie to whatever you want for a cost. However, "stealership" comes to mind when I look at the price we charge.  Best stick to DIY.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

I did vinyl color overlays on both our vehicles (Cruze and Terrain) for free. Went to a local vinyl/sign shop and asked if they had any scraps/extra vinyl I could buy from them in the color I wanted. They grabbed a bunch and gave me more than I need and didn't accept any money when I tried to pay them. 

If you know of any local sign shops I would def check with them. Instant free gratification. The vinyl is holding up extremely well on both vehicles so far, (did in the spring) and it's not like I gotta worry about ever replacing it, if something does happen.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Grafxwerks has lots of options. Love getting the emblem in LiquiDome for the rear.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

hit up a sign shop and see if they have some 4"x8" vinyl scrap they will give you or sell super cheap.


----------

